# 2018 PSE Xpedite



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Let me start off by saying I've never been a PSE bow fan. Not because I thought they lacked quality, they just never felt right to me. The Evolve 31/35 and the Evolve cam system have changed that completely.

I've kept my eye on the 2018 release and had the Xpedite and new carbon bows in my sights. My local shop, Woodbridge Arms and Archery in NJ, received the first wave of 2018's and had an Xpedite speced out exactly how I wanted. I shot it briefly when it first arrived but wanted to wait for the carbon bows to show before deciding. 

I went back to Woodbridge Archery today to take a more thorough look at the Xpedite. The riser is imo beautiful. The lines and design of the riser are very well done. Fit and finish is spot on. The new Livewire strings seem to be very well executed. The Charcoal finish on the riser is a matte color and slightly textured. I took the bow outside to see if the color/finish were reflective in direct sunlight but everything was muted and neutral in bright lighting.

The bow was set at 27.5" with the 65# limbs maxed out and 75% let off for me to shoot. After about 30 minutes of shooting here are my thoughts which are subjective from shooter to shooter as we all know.

Grip: Similar in profile to the Evolve but a little narrower. Repeatable and user friendly with the groove in the front for those that like an index point for your fingers like me.

Draw Cycle: A little bit stiffer than my Evolves but smooth all the way through with a seamless transition into the valley at 75% LO and a solid wall. The valley is comfortable but not as generous as my Evolves at 85% let off, which is to be expected. It didn't want to run away at all. If I did my job and pulled through the shot the lower let off was actually a non issue. 

Hold: I only shot it to about 12 yards in the shop but there was no lean, tilt or adverse characteristics when on target. The bow just sat there steady and true.

The shot: Very quiet for a speed bow. There was a slight vibe that is non existent with a stabilizer. After the shot the bow tilted forward slowly but remained in a neutral left right position. It is fast as it should be but very pleasant to shoot. Definitely does not behave like a speed bow at all!

I was concerned about a sub 6" brace height so I brought a heavy EWCS polar fleece loose fitting jacket with me to shoot in. Mind you it was 83* here today so I got some crazy looks by others who saw me shooting in the jacket. I would normally use an arm guard with sleeves as bulky as the jackets but opted to leave it off to see if I had contact with the string. I shot with good form, feet together in an awkward position, facing one direction and completely twisting to the side to try and mimic hunting conditions and could not get the string to come any where near my sleeve at my draw length of 27.5.

After about an hour or so I decided I would take it. Dominic set it up with a QAD HDX, Ktech 9.25" stab with 3oz of weight and an Axcel Accuhunter Pro single pin. A slight bump to the rest produced bullet holes through paper with a 350 spine VForce arrow and 125 grain tip, my hunting arrow.

Chrono results were as follows:

334 grain Lightspeed arrow had a consistent 325 fps through a Chrony Beta 
404 grain Victory Vforce arrow had a consistent 295 fps same chrono
Both at 27.5" and 65# 

I'd like to give a shout out to Dominic at Woodbridge Arms and Archery in NJ for taking the time to help me make my decision. I can be a real PITA when shopping for a new bow but Dom hung in there with me.

Pics to follow


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet looks like I will be getting one soon


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice review, thanks


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Trying to load pictures but having a hard time. It was so much easier before all the changes to the forum.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Posted at the request of JPMK
Get Waac'd


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

great looking rig ....I see it has holes in the riser can you mount a PSE 2 piece Eclips quiver on it?


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

bigbucks170 said:


> great looking rig ....I see it has holes in the riser can you mount a PSE 2 piece Eclips quiver on it?


Not sure I've never used a PSE quiver, don't want to give bad info.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

You were lucky to have Dom to deal with , he is one of the nicer guys in the business, !!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the review. This bow had my attention.
While I've never dealt with that shop, I've had a few phone and message conversations with him and would deal there in a heartbeat.
Keep us posted on your continued thoughts on the bow, thanks.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

You got it....heading to the range right now to sight in and see how it does at distance. I know Dom has a few in stock:wink:


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats a nice rig, congrats!!


----------



## wrathkhan (Nov 25, 2013)

Great looking rig!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking bow!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Nice looking rig! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice write up John. The expedite looks better in person. Pictures I've seen don't do it justice.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Had a chance to stretch it out to 60 yards with the Xpedite today. She is a shooter for sure. Everything in my above post when shooting it at the shop held true at the range. I also shot broadheads, Magnus Black Hornet Serazor 125s and Slick Trick Vipertrick 125s. Broadhead tipped arrows flew true out to 40 yards with no adjustments necessary.

One thing I did learn was the bow is much more quiet with the limb dampners in the middle of the limbs. I moved them closer to the riser and noticed a slight buzzing noise at the shot. Once I moved them back to the middle the noise went away.

I'm not 100% sold on 75% let off for my hunting bow. Don't get me wrong it's not a problem but I'm so familiar with bows at higher let off and a larger valley it may be a better option to change out to the higher let off mod to mimic my other bows. Only time will tell but having the ability to make the change is convenient.

The sub 6" brace height didn't even cross my mind once while shooting it.

Overall no regrets with the Xpedite.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

Cool I wanna shoot it next time we at the range


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

nice,nice!
thanks for the info!
Team PSE:darkbeer:


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Posted for JMPK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Got about 250 shots through the Xpedite so far. Really enjoying it. I ditched the pse limb dampners for one limbsaver twistlox per limb. Bows even quieter.


----------



## njbowhntr (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice rig you have there.

Dominic restrung my present bow for me this past winter. He is a great guy. Hopefully I can get back to that area to buy a new bow from him.


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

Great review you put together. Thanks for taking the time to share. Nice bow. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Pics posted for JMPK


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Late season with the Expedite


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

These are some good looking bows! Looking forward to shooting one soon. If not for the short brace, pretty sure I would already have one. Seeing several for sale so soon has me second guessing. Not sure it's worth letting my ca34 go for just yet...


----------



## Fourfingers (Jan 18, 2016)

This is one of the bows I got to go shoot in next few weeks really nice looking bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

One sweet hunting rig!!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Man that an awesome looking riser


WAAC said:


> Late season with the Expedite


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice !!

The Xpedite is a special bow IMO. It holds like no other 5 1/4" brace speed bow. Unreal forgiveness for the speed it puts out and the draw cycle is exceptional for the performance. 

Looking forward to my all black one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Soon as it comes in I'm going to shoot it.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, really enjoy that bow!


----------



## Caseya (Sep 18, 2017)

I shot this bow and I like it a lot and will probably be picking one up after late season this year. But I haven't seen anyone's pictures of them in the Kryptek camo, besides the stock photo. 

Has anyone picked one up in the Kryptek?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Shot the xpedite, what an awesome bow. Unreal draw for the speed it throws em at. Very impressive


----------



## awfox145 (Nov 10, 2017)

I shot the expedite before I bought my evolve 31 and it is a bit more jumpy but that is entirely due to it being a speed bow. I too love the look of the riser.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

The Xpedite is back on my must shoot list...............................


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Beautiful! I think I want one. Only problem is I don't think there is anyone in the world that has bought an expedite that isn't charcoal in color. I will match everyone [emoji24]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> Beautiful! I think I want one. Only problem is I don't think there is anyone in the world that has bought an expedite that isn't charcoal in color. I will match everyone [emoji24]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Get the all black one!


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

I love the charcoal like everybody else though. Is the charcoal an up charge??

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

No upcharge for charcoal.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

The bow is simply amazing I posted this on another thread 

I got to spend some time with couple of the new PSE Archery Xpedite this weekend . Before I go into the details the bow is rated at 350 FPS ATA/IBO with High Let off modules and 360 FPS with Low Let off modules . Both bows I set up this weekend are with the High let off mods and are rated at 350 FPS 

The First one is is dressed up with BCY 452X Gunmetal which is a perfect match for PSE new color , and Flame. At 62.6# 27.5 Draw length , 368 Grain arrow, peep and D-loop , chronoed @ 303.5 FPS which puts it at approx. a conservative 351.5 ATA/IBO

The Second one also has High let off modules its Dressed up with BCY 452X Guntmetal and Winter Camo, its at 64#/ 27.75" Draw Shooting a 429 Grain Arrow 289.2 FPS which puts it right at 353 FPS 

So you can see that the cams on these are really efficient at shorter draw lengths and different weight arrows and draw weights 

The cams are super smooth and so simple to adjust , its just takes seconds to adjust let off and draw lengths. Amazing how they get these speeds with a cam that don't rip your arm off . 

Last but not least , because of the short brace height of these bows its hard to find a rest that will give you clearance . Normally I'm a limbdriven fan , but if you haven't tried the new HHA Sports, Inc. Virtus, give it a try it is the easiest and quietest cable driven rest I have set up. My buddy John F Mosier (Breathn) has sold a ton of them and highly recommended them to me for this bow. Thanks John!! Good call 

Oh yeah, this bow hold like a rock and dead in the hand , at 33" ATA the string angle with the large cams is just right

Extremely efficient at shorter draw lengths


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Very nice Tom!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice review Tom! It is an awesome bow


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Kris87 said:


> Very nice Tom!





MELLY-MEL said:


> Nice review Tom! It is an awesome bow


Thanks guys


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

I still can't get over the 5" brace! To be that forgiving is really incredible. While I've thought about this bow, I just like my limb drivers too much and don't care for cable driven rests. I had not though about the lack of clearance for a rest!


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

ex-wolverine said:


> Thanks guys


Tom, how do you think guys with longer draw lengths like 30” would get along with the 5-1/4” brace height. Any concerns dropping another 3/4” if a 6” Brace Height bow is fine at a 30” draw. 
Interested in the Expedite but the local dealers don’t have any to try.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Tom when you say clearance issues exactly what are you referring to?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Boonerbrad said:


> Tom when you say clearance issues exactly what are you referring to?


Distance between the cables and the back of the rest ...

You have to find a rest that the cables won’t hit on the shot ...

Hamskea is too large , that would have been my first choice ...haven’t tried the limbdriver yet


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Adamsdjr said:


> Tom, how do you think guys with longer draw lengths like 30” would get along with the 5-1/4” brace height. Any concerns dropping another 3/4” if a 6” Brace Height bow is fine at a 30” draw.
> Interested in the Expedite but the local dealers don’t have any to try.


I wouldn’t think so , I can’t tell it’s a 5.25 but I would get a hold of Breathn, Johns Customs as he is at least 30” draw and had tuned a few ...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Bullhound said:


> I still can't get over the 5" brace! To be that forgiving is really incredible. While I've thought about this bow, I just like my limb drivers too much and don't care for cable driven rests. I had not though about the lack of clearance for a rest!


Actually it’s 5.375 and the AAE limbdriver fits ... jeff from JBK strings is using it


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

ex-wolverine said:


> Actually it’s 5.375 and the AAE limbdriver fits ... jeff from JBK strings is using it


Copy that! I'd like to know if a LD Pro V would work. I'll keep an eye open for this info.


----------



## rb77 (May 16, 2008)

I'm shooting my xpedite at 29 inches with no clearance issues. Yes, I was slightly concerned about that brace height but find it's Not an issue


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

rb77 said:


> I'm shooting my xpedite at 29 inches with no clearance issues. Yes, I was slightly concerned about that brace height but find it's Not an issue


What rest? I wanted to use the Hamskea damn it.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> Distance between the cables and the back of the rest ...
> 
> You have to find a rest that the cables won’t hit on the shot ...
> 
> Hamskea is too large , that would have been my first choice ...haven’t tried the limbdriver yet


Dang i hate that. Hamskea is my number one choice by far. No way it fits huh?


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

WAAC said:


> Late season with the Expedite





Adamsdjr said:


> Tom, how do you think guys with longer draw lengths like 30” would get along with the 5-1/4” brace height. Any concerns dropping another 3/4” if a 6” Brace Height bow is fine at a 30” draw.
> Interested in the Expedite but the local dealers don’t have any to try.


30 inch shoots just as well as 27 , really good shooting bow . IMO one of most shootable sub 6 inch brace bows ever built


----------



## Bill McNab (Oct 5, 2013)

So on my wish list in the next year!.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Boonerbrad said:


> Dang i hate that. Hamskea is my number one choice by far. No way it fits huh?


Positive I sell more Hamskea than anything else and my self and a few others tried to wish it to fit , and no luck


----------



## rb77 (May 16, 2008)

I'm using a ripcord ace. Working great


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> The bow is simply amazing I posted this on another thread
> 
> I got to spend some time with couple of the new PSE Archery Xpedite this weekend . Before I go into the details the bow is rated at 350 FPS ATA/IBO with High Let off modules and 360 FPS with Low Let off modules . Both bows I set up this weekend are with the High let off mods and are rated at 350 FPS
> 
> ...


Excellent review Tom, and almost exactly what I found with mine. I have the Kryptek, 28" draw, 64lbs, 435gr arrow, 285fps. So smooth for a speed bow. Now all I need is an expedited trip to the cooler with a deer.....can't stay off the road pushing these fine bows!!!


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks like Blazer vanes will be sitting inside rest at brace. I hate that too. I was really liking this bow but some of the "issues" i am seeing come to light have me thinking twice.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Boonerbrad said:


> Looks like Blazer vanes will be sitting inside rest at brace. I hate that too. I was really liking this bow but some of the "issues" i am seeing come to light have me thinking twice.


Nope and I fletch at 1” where most people fletch at 3/4”

I even have the rest pushed up...which it won’t be at rest 










Not an issue


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

That sure helps Tom. It looked like in a previous picture they would be inside rest. Thanks How much room is there to work with on a rest?


----------



## Hunter1$ (Jan 20, 2010)

I could not get the ld pro v to work the cables are touching it. The limb driver pro is working but my cables hits on the shot. I put foot powder on it to make sure. You might be able to position the cable guard just right to make it clear.


----------



## Hunter1$ (Jan 20, 2010)

On my bow it is 1.25" from the riser to the cables


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Breathn said:


> 30 inch shoots just as well as 27 , really good shooting bow . IMO one of most shootable sub 6 inch brace bows ever built


Agreed !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Hunter1$ said:


> I could not get the ld pro v to work the cables are touching it. The limb driver pro is working but my cables hits on the shot. I put foot powder on it to make sure. You might be able to position the cable guard just right to make it clear.


wow, that is not good.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

No issues with a QAD?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

On the QAD and the Virtus - if you remove the containment bar - which really serves no purpose with these rests with the deep U of the arrow holder - unless you plan on shooting your bow while hanging upside down- you will get extra clearance

BTW... Shane - looking real forward to your in depth review of the Expedite and the Stealth...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

johnno said:


> On the QAD and the Virtus - if you remove the containment bar - which really serves no purpose with these rests with the deep U of the arrow holder - unless you plan on shooting your bow while hanging upside down- you will get extra clearance
> 
> BTW... Shane - looking real forward to your in depth review of the Expedite and the Stealth...


Sorry No you won’t on the Virtus. The Vertus has a machined bar on the rest that bumps up against the riser to keep it square ...

It’s as far forward as it can go ...unless you know of someway to remove it besides grinding it off ...

The rest works perfectly on the bow , no need to modify anything


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

I had a QAD HDX on my Xpedite before it developed a functioning issue. Replaced it with a Virtus which I'm liking very much. The Virtus containment arm offers a little more clearance with the cable guide mount than the QAD. That's with the Virtus as close to the riser as it could go, resting right on the riser block shown above. BTW the riser block is a nice addition to hold the rest square and in position. 

I had doubts about the Virtus, the HDX was my go to rest, but after a little time with it they went away. The only issue was getting used to the position of the tab to set it in the upright position for the shot. Second nature now after a little time with it.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

I had a QAD HDX on my Xpedite before it developed a functioning issue. Replaced it with a Virtus which I'm liking very much. The Virtus containment arm offers a little more clearance with the cable guide mount than the QAD. That's with the Virtus as close to the riser as it could go, resting right on the riser block shown above. BTW the riser block is a nice addition to hold the rest square and in position. 

I had doubts about the Virtus, the HDX was my go to rest, but after a little time with it they went away. The only issue was getting used to the position of the tab to set it in the upright position for the shot. Second nature now after a little time with it.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

jmpk said:


> I had a QAD HDX on my Xpedite before it developed a functioning issue. Replaced it with a Virtus which I'm liking very much. The Virtus containment arm offers a little more clearance with the cable guide mount than the QAD. That's with the Virtus as close to the riser as it could go, resting right on the riser block shown above. BTW the riser block is a nice addition to hold the rest square and in position.
> 
> I had doubts about the Virtus, the HDX was my go to rest, but after a little time with it they went away. The only issue was getting used to the position of the tab to set it in the upright position for the shot. Second nature now after a little time with it.


Sorry I apologize for hijacking your thread . My intention was to back up your findings . 

Nice bow by the way , I feel that folks are missing out on this bow . The 5.375 BH is in no way a hindrance shooting this bow...

If you could give this bow and a bow with a 7” Brace , and have some way to hide what they are shooting , they couldn’t tell the difference , other than how fast the arrow got to the target 

Show us your kills if you happen to score


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

ex-wolverine said:


> Sorry I apologize for hijacking your thread . My intention was to back up your findings .
> 
> Nice bow by the way , I feel that folks are missing out on this bow . The 5.375 BH is in no way a hindrance shooting this bow...
> 
> ...


No issue at all, I meant nothing by my post but to share what I learned about the bow and rests to help others. 

By all means add whatever you like.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## enderson (Apr 21, 2015)

Boonerbrad said:


> Dang i hate that. Hamskea is my number one choice by far. No way it fits huh?


Hamskea hunter fits, it's tight and had to adjust the cable guard in slightly but works well. Did not have to shim cams from stock, tuned like a dream and shoots even better. Black Eagle Spartans with A&E Max stealth left helical, easy clearance. I didn't try with the hamskea target pro but i do have one and looking at the base design they look the exact same size. Hope it helps since most thinking they won't fit.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Sweet rig.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

The Xpedite is the "wild card" for me this year, have not heard anything really that wasn't positive about the bow.
It appears to be as advertised: Smooth, FAST and surprisingly accurate.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

BucksnBass525 said:


> The Xpedite is the "wild card" for me this year, have not heard anything really that wasn't positive about the bow.
> It appears to be as advertised: Smooth, FAST and surprisingly accurate.


Fingers crossed that there's an Xpedite-type riser replacing the Evolve 35 riser next year. 35"ata, xpedite-like riser with less reflex, 6.5 brace, and FL mods 350 ibo. 

I liked the Xped riser and grip much more except for the real top-heavy feel but I think that's easily manageable. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ingo said:


> Fingers crossed that there's an Xpedite-type riser replacing the Evolve 35 riser next year. 35"ata, xpedite-like riser with less reflex, 6.5 brace, and FL mods 350 ibo.
> 
> I liked the Xped riser and grip much more except for the real top-heavy feel but I think that's easily manageable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Exactly why I need to give the FL or LL mods a try on my 35 before buying anything else this year.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Exactly why I need to give the FL or LL mods a try on my 35 before buying anything else this year.


I shot the expedite with low let off mods didn't like it,then shot one with high let off mods and it was a dream


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

bowcrete said:


> I shot the expedite with low let off mods didn't like it,then shot one with high let off mods and it was a dream


LLFast or standard LL mods? There is a difference, and from what I here I want the standard LL.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

BucksnBass525 said:


> LLFast or standard LL mods? There is a difference, and from what I here I want the standard LL.


The one was 70%,the other was 90%,the 70% wanted to take off on me, but I've been shooting 90% on my 35 for a year also


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

"Shoots like a tank" is how it was described to me. 

Hoping this isn't the case. I almost have it in my head to get one.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

I just got mine Friday and it has the FL mods. It is nothing close to a "tank" unless you are referring the way it hits. Still have to do some work on it but the valley surprised me. I have shot a few bows with less valley than the xpedite.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Boonerbrad said:


> I just got mine Friday and it has the FL mods. It is nothing close to a "tank" unless you are referring the way it hits. Still have to do some work on it but the valley surprised me. I have shot a few bows with less valley than the xpedite.


Yeah not even close to a tank. One of the easiest bows of 2018 to shoot


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

bowcrete said:


> The one was 70%,the other was 90%,the 70% wanted to take off on me, but I've been shooting 90% on my 35 for a year also


Go back to Elite you weenie! Lol

Just kidding. I want to try 75% FL. That'll give me the holding weight my Vendetta had and probably a similar valley. I don't like the valley for days like some do. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sherb1 (Nov 18, 2016)

How does the Xpedite shoot compared to a 70# Bow Madness 32 or Inertia,would it be worth the upgrade for speed/draw cycle and the ECS/cams/FRS ?


----------



## ramsey1960 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow nice looking rig congrats!


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

ramsey1960 said:


> Wow nice looking rig congrats!


Thanks, really enjoy shooting it!


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

My only hang up is not being able to use a limb driven rest. I love my pro v. This Saturday I have decide between the Xpedite or a 35 with FL mods. If the Hamskea Hunter works for sure, it will be the Xpedite.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

IDABOW said:


> My only hang up is not being able to use a limb driven rest. I love my pro v. This Saturday I have decide between the Xpedite or a 35 with FL mods. If the Hamskea Hunter works for sure, it will be the Xpedite.


No Hamskea will work 
I sell Hamskea and own an xpedite 
Trust me


----------



## enderson (Apr 21, 2015)

IDABOW said:


> My only hang up is not being able to use a limb driven rest. I love my pro v. This Saturday I have decide between the Xpedite or a 35 with FL mods. If the Hamskea Hunter works for sure, it will be the Xpedite.


Hamskea hunter works for sure, see my earlier post. Just need to bring in cable guard slightly. The cables will be very close to the rest at brace but they won't hit. I've shot a bit and recoil does not hits it either. Had no issues tuning otherwise, shooting 20 to 90 yds with beautiful arrow flight. 71lbs, FL mod. FL mod Is definitely quite a bit stiffer for the 10 extra fps. Valley/holding is fine though at 75% let off. Outstanding bow very fun to shoot. Only question for me is if I tone it down just a little with the LL mod so it's not too brutal to draw over long sessions at 71 lbs. It's hard to put down might need to compensate haha 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> No Hamskea will work
> I sell Hamskea and own an xpedite
> Trust me


A guy just posted a picture of his Hybrid Hunter Pro on his Xpeditie?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Ingo said:


> A guy just posted a picture of his Hybrid Hunter Pro on his Xpeditie?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Cool that’s awesome 
I put powder on mine and the cables hit on the shot. 
They hit lightly, but they hit and I’m not fond of it . 
Maybe I’m a little conservative being a jet mechanic for almost 40 years . Safety first , safety always


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Cool that’s awesome
> I put powder on mine and the cables hit on the shot.
> They hit lightly, but they hit and I’m not fond of it .
> Maybe I’m a little conservative being a jet mechanic for almost 40 years . Safety first , safety always


Aww, I suspected that you were going to come back with something like that. Do you think a LD Micro Elite would work?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Ingo said:


> Aww, I suspected that you were going to come back with something like that. Do you think a LD Micro Elite would work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I put the regular limbdriver on it and got the same results 

I’m waiting for a pro v to come in with a a Mathews mount to see if I can make it work, 

I’m going to have my machinist try to make a slotted bracket for that 

Word on the street there is another reputable rest company coming out with a new limbdriver rest that may be small enough to fit in there


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> I put the regular limbdriver on it and got the same results
> 
> I’m waiting for a pro v to come in with a a Mathews mount to see if I can make it work,
> 
> ...


Hmm... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Ingo said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## enderson (Apr 21, 2015)

enderson said:


> Hamskea hunter works for sure, see my earlier post. Just need to bring in cable guard slightly. The cables will be very close to the rest at brace but they won't hit. I've shot a bit and recoil does not hits it either. Had no issues tuning otherwise, shooting 20 to 90 yds with beautiful arrow flight. 71lbs, FL mod. FL mod Is definitely quite a bit stiffer for the 10 extra fps. Valley/holding is fine though at 75% let off. Outstanding bow very fun to shoot. Only question for me is if I tone it down just a little with the LL mod so it's not too brutal to draw over long sessions at 71 lbs. It's hard to put down might need to compensate haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Unfortunately after more shooting starting to notice wear on the cables as they recoil forward into the rest. Only option seems to be to serve that section or change rest. Still shoots great but it would wear out the cables pretty quick because the edge of the rest is a little sharp. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

